# About vpxmdd.lib and vpxmtd.lib



## raju1975 (Jun 23, 2010)

HI shall i know about vpxmdd.lib and vpxmtd.lib , curently i am working VP8 codec VC code , now i am trying to build this code on my Windows XP platform using VC++ 2009 express , but always i m getting cannot open input filelike that could you help me regrading this


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

I moved your thread to the programming section of TSF. Hopefully they can help you further.

-Coolfreak


----------

